# Stopping cyclogest



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi I just wanted to ask your opinion of the best way of coming off cyclogest.  All my clinic said when I signed off with them was to finish at the end of the 3 months. I am really worried if I just stop taking the two pessaries a day "cold turkey" this will cause a m/c.  I know I am being stupid but do you think it is ok to reduce the dose to one a day then every other day for a week? I am so scared of loosing another little one.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would go off the advice of your doctor.  At 12 weeks the placenta maintains your pregnancy, and therefore you've not got such a high level of hormones floating around.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for coming back so quickly.   Can I just check re my dates.  My ticker says 13 weeks but when I had a scan they said I was 11 weeks so am totally confused if I have now passed 12 weeks   so should now stop them.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Use your scan dates to decide when to stop cyclogest.  Congratulations

Jan


----------

